# Logo of dog with speckles



## chellede (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi there. I designed this logo for my 6 month old puppy who has had cancer. 

I'd like to do shirts and hats with it. 

However it almost needs a full color because of Rigley's speckles. 

Any suggestion on the best company and price for something like this? 

Thanks !!!!


----------



## BidGuru (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice image.
Most screen printers charge for a different screen for each color, the more colors the more it will cost.
You might consider direct to garment if there are not many of them, or a full color digital iron on.

For screen printing, here is a list of the colors I see;
Dark Brown, Light Brown, Light Grey, Light Light Gray, Black, Dark Gray, Red and White

What you could print and look good would be 
Black, Brown, Light Gray, Red and White.
Using a black halftone and brown halftone, you can get rid of lots of colors.

Give this to a good printer and they can make it look great without a full color print.

I don't think the dog will notice, and neither will your family.
Sorry to hear about the sick dog.
take care.
Steve


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Depending on where you are located a good DTG printer could easily handle this for you.


----------



## chellede (Mar 1, 2016)

why are there not more cymk transfers. That does full color all the time ...


----------

